# Getting colder soon.. How to prevent glass sticking to door seals...?



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

So my Z4 has frameless doors (which drops the glass to open the door) and every single year in freezing weather the glass freezes to the rubbers. I've got some gummi pflege on the door/body seals which at least allows me to open the door but the biggest problem is the felt/furry seal on the door top that sits against the glass, I can't treat this as it will just coat the glass in smears every time I lower and raise the glass.. So how do I stop this particular seal from sticking to the glass in freezing weather?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

.....


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Leave the windows open


----------



## Craig1985 (Nov 12, 2013)

Gummi Pflege, something like that anyway!


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Defrost it


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

So I've mentioned I can't use gummi pflege as its a felt seal along the top of the door (where the window rises and falls) and it smears the glass badly.

As for 'defrost it', thanks.. How precisely? Hair dryer for 10 minutes every morning perhaps or boiling water to smash my glass.. Honestly, I was hoping for some sensible suggestions product wise.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Luke warm water? Water from a tap just before it turns warm? Don't see how my answer was a daft question but hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## baldynappa (Mar 15, 2014)

luke warm water is all you need or a little squirt of de icer befor you open it


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

baldynappa said:


> luke warm water is all you need or a little squirt of de icer befor you open it


Was going to say de-icer but thought it was a daft answer, especially with it being called exactly what he was after


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Buy a car with framed Windows


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Luke warm water


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

What about leaving some hotwater bottles in at night


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

matt-rudd said:


> Was going to say de-icer but thought it was a daft answer, especially with it being called exactly what he was after


Doesn't de icer damage paint?


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Eric the Red said:


> Luke warm water


Thanks, I tried that last year, it worked but made the seals even wetter making it worse the next day


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

matt-rudd said:


> Luke warm water? Water from a tap just before it turns warm? Don't see how my answer was a daft question but hope this helps :thumb:


Sorry, from the perspective of yes I know that but how?


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Maniac said:


> Sorry, from the perspective of yes I know that but how?


As the warmer water meets the colder water (water below zero is therefore ice) it heats that water up through osmosis and therefore defrosts the ice (to water in liquid form) therefore allowing the movement of the glass


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

A coating such as Gtechniq G1 would help as it generally minimises frost bonding on the exterior of glass but should also assist with this particular issue.

Alex


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I would have thought de-icer or warm water. It's quite an unusual problem you have there, both our cars have frameless Windows and neither of us have experienced glass sticking even when it was down to -18.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

I blame MANCHESTER... Wet plus freezing in winter equals frozen seals.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

matt-rudd said:


> As the warmer water meets the colder water (water below zero is therefore ice) it heats that water up through osmosis and therefore defrosts the ice (to water in liquid form) therefore allowing the movement of the glass


Rofl touché... Your original comment was simply 'defrost' .. My comment about that reflected how exactly, what device etc thinking water usually makes things worse later and devices seem to be those that require power from the cig lighter which is rather hard to reach when you can't get in.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

EliteCarCare said:


> A coating such as Gtechniq G1 would help as it generally minimises frost bonding on the exterior of glass but should also assist with this particular issue.
> 
> Alex


Thank you, that's really what I'm looking for, a product that will help full time.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Maniac said:


> Rofl touché... Your original comment was simply 'defrost' .. My comment about that reflected how exactly, what device etc thinking water usually makes things worse later and devices seem to be those that require power from the cig lighter which is rather hard to reach when you can't get in.


Simple mistake. When you said "how" I should have know what you was questioning. A kettle which is within the house, normally a kitchen. I hope your front door isn't frozen though


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

PS. before you say it will be boiling water. I stop it before it has boiled. I leave the lid off and dangle a finger, sometimes two into the water until it's warm


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Maniac said:


> I blame MANCHESTER... Wet plus freezing in winter equals frozen seals.


not sure it's any wetter or colder than the north east coast of Scotland


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

I'll go with the product option above. Hopefully that's more hassle free.


----------



## LewisB5 (Nov 7, 2014)

Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber care. It actually says it can be used for this purpose in the description:

"_Vinyl & Rubber Care is a spray on product that restores original surface colour and provides a clear protective coating to plastic and rubber components in your car........

......Pro Tip: Apply to your rubber door seals in freezing weather to prevent sticking._" - Source (Autoglym Website)


----------



## Leno (Jun 26, 2015)

I have the same issue with both my cars, the windows don't drop but I do have rubber seals. Last year I used a bit of vasoline, although obviously it smeared the top section of the window I never really put the window fully down anyway, so wasn't an issue.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Vasoline is petroleum based and will slowly and surely eat your window rubbers. Keep the rubbers treated, use a fabric coating on the felt area and the G1 on the glass. It helps a lot!

It gets colder up here than it does in Manchester and i know this works. Hope it helps


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

I would suggest trying a trim gel but oil based this may keep the seals from sticking to the glass however need to see how it holds in cold weather.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

As already suggested, a glass coating will help but my suggestion is for some talcum powder. Sprinkle some onto a cloth and then simply rub the powder into the trim. As always, give it a damn good clean before apply the talc and it will increase performance


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

I have a similar problem on my wifes 1 convertible and use gummi on the rubber and rainX on the outside and the out inch of ther inside of the windows and this works most of the time though i do need to redo the coating every month or so.


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

I've had the same problem on my Boxster. If the windows can't move freely the motors go crazy and burn out. Had to replace both doors. As above , water to defrost makes it freeze more later on.
I find a solution is to lower the window "Slightly", just enough to clear the frame in roof, won't leave rain in if lowered a few mm


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

LewisB5 said:


> Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber care. It actually says it can be used for this purpose in the description:
> 
> "_Vinyl & Rubber Care is a spray on product that restores original surface colour and provides a clear protective coating to plastic and rubber components in your car........
> 
> ......Pro Tip: Apply to your rubber door seals in freezing weather to prevent sticking._" - Source (Autoglym Website)


I'll give that a go as I'm having exactly the same problems with my frame-less windows.

Really don't get all the sarcastic comments on the genuine issue that OP has posted...


----------



## smarty5927 (Jan 9, 2007)

If its a felt beading, would something like a fabric proofer help ? i.e. Fabsil, or a convertable roof proofer)

My thinking is that if the water can't soak into felt, then its less likely to freeze to the glass.


John


----------



## k3v_F (May 7, 2008)

I sealed my wifes E92 coupe windows with Gtechniq Smart Glass last year and never had a problem. I think it helps to stop the windows freezing. There are some tests on the forum somewhere about it helping to stop frost build up. Also try APC along the inside of the seal so it's clean. You'll be surprised how much gunk you get off!!


----------



## nick9one1 (Dec 28, 2010)

this might have been covered already, but here's my two cents

In my experience the best product for this is a Fluoropolymer lube. Dupont make one called Krytox. It really is amazing stuff...



> Unaffected lubricity and viscosity within a wide temperature range: -70 °C to 399 °C (-100°F to 750 °F)
> Stable physical properties over time - Krytox™ lubricants are virtually unaffected by harsh environments like shock, vibration, heat, pressure and caustic chemicals such as rocket fuels and oxidizers, as well as being radiation resistant
> Resistance to vapor loss in a vacuum, such as during high altitude, orbit or deep space flight
> Excellent friction-reduction characteristics provide long wear and low energy consumption
> ...


Its pretty expensive though, you can get unbranded an small bottle (think superglue size) for about £20. The Dupont stuff is double the price. 
A lot of the German car manufacturers use and recommend it for convertibles.

The other option is Gummi Pflege Stift which translates to 'Rubber Care Stick'. 
Unlike the Fluoropolymer lube, Gummi Pflege doesnt seem to follow a specific recipe/ingredient. So Gummi Pflege (



. It seems to work pretty well, but goes to show Gummi Pflege is just a generic term for a range of brands/products.

I think because its a German word, people see it as more of a brand than as a description of the product. If AutoGym was to sell their rubber care product in Germany it would probably be called AutoGlym Gummi Pflege, and be exactly the same as what we get over here.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

nick9one1 said:


> this might have been covered already, but here's my two cents
> 
> In my experience the best product for this is a Fluoropolymer lube. Dupont make one called Krytox. It really is amazing stuff...
> 
> ...


Do you have any links to products mentioned?


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

k3v_F said:


> I sealed my wifes E92 coupe windows with Gtechniq Smart Glass last year and never had a problem. I think it helps to stop the windows freezing. There are some tests on the forum somewhere about it helping to stop frost build up. Also try APC along the inside of the seal so it's clean. You'll be surprised how much gunk you get off!!


I think the sealant will help, but effectively, you will not be sealing the part of the window which gets stuck on the seal, in order to do this the either bottom rubber seal will or the window will need to be removed to gain access to the part of the window which tends to be in contact when it's stuck. Still not an excuse not to seal my windows though


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Just leave the bloody doors open.
Or pour just off cold (not even like warm) water over it.
It's a cross you have to hear with stupid designs like that unfortunately.
A fabric sealer may help but the chances are it won't as it will freeze it above the felt like along the roof edge


----------



## nick9one1 (Dec 28, 2010)

litcan91 said:


> Do you have any links to products mentioned?


I've just added links to my post for all the products I mentioned


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Vaseline. Or a little veg oil on your finger then follow the rubber around. I do that every month or so in the winter and have never had to rip a door open because the seal has frozen to it.


----------



## nick9one1 (Dec 28, 2010)

PugIain said:


> Vaseline. Or a little veg oil on your finger then follow the rubber around. I do that every month or so in the winter and have never had to rip a door open because the seal has frozen to it.


Vaseline seems like a good idea, until you realise its petroleum based and will damage the seals.

Car seals are typically made from EPDM (Ethylene Propylene-Diene). This has very poor resistance to petroleum based products. i.e. Vaseline, and conditional resistance to vegetable oils/animal oils.

So you could be causing the seals to deteriorate prematurely.

Surprisingly, it has excellent resistance to Olive Oil! So if you must use a homebrew solution I'd recommend this.

Or just buy a £6 tube of Gummi-Pflege

Chemical Resistance Chart


----------

